# cheese - registrazione video non funzionante

## pingoo

Ciao,

anche nell'ottica di mettere a posto il portatile per fare video chiamate, vorrei provare a registrare un video con cheese ma al momento non ci riesco. In pratica si attiva la webcam, posso vedere l'immagine normalmente  e scattare foto ma quando provo a registrare un video, l'immagine si blocca e, lanciando da terminale, ottengo il messaggio sotto:

```
** (cheese:4773): WARNING **: Could not get buffers from device '/dev/video0'.

** (cheese:4773): WARNING **: Impossibile mappare dei buffer dal device «/dev/video0».

** (cheese:4773): WARNING **: Could not negotiate format

** (cheese:4773): WARNING **: Could not get buffers from device '/dev/video0'.

** (cheese:4773): WARNING **: Impossibile mappare dei buffer dal device «/dev/video0».

** (cheese:4773): WARNING **: Could not negotiate format
```

preceduto in realtà dal messaggio

```
libv4l2: warning v4l2 mmap buffers still mapped on close()
```

che appare al click nel pulsante video.

Che possa dipendere da un plugin gstreamer? Però lanciando il seguente comando

```
gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! 'video/x-raw-yuv,width=640,height=480,framerate=30/1' ! queue ! videorate ! 'video/x-raw-yuv,framerate=30/1' ! theoraenc ! queue ! oggmux ! filesink location=me_funny_dancing.ogg
```

il video viene regolarmente prodotto. Qualche idea su cosa controllare?

Intanto:

```
media-video/cheese Installed versions:  3.4.2 (introspection -debug -doc -sendto -test)
```

e

```
 media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta 0.10-r7(0.10) (X a52 aac alsa ffmpeg mms mp3 mpeg ogg pulseaudio theora v4l vorbis vpx -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -flac -http -lame -libvisual -musepack -oss -taglib -vcd -wavpack -xv)
```

mentre questi sono i gst-plugin installati

```
media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

media-libs/gst-plugins-base

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio

media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup

media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vp8

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x
```

----------

## ago

ls /dev/video* cosa da?

----------

## pingoo

Questo:

```
ls -l /dev/video*

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 20 ott 14.00 /dev/video0
```

Aggiungo che non pare trattarsi di problema di permessi perché anche con root ho lo stesso errore

----------

## doom555

A me tempo fa succedeva qualcosa di simile con la webcam integrata che utilizzava uvcvideo (nel senso che se la provavo ad utilizzare con skype mi si bloccava tutto).

Non so se la tua webcam utilizza lo stesso modulo e se può esser lo stesso problema... In ogni caso ho risolto ricaricando il modulo con l'opzione nodrop=1 e quindi poi aggiungendo "options uvcvideo nodrop=1" in file in /etc/modprobe.d/

Ripensandoci forse questo non centra niente col tuo problema  :Exclamation: 

----------

## pingoo

@doom555: grazie ma in effetti mi sa che era un problema diverso, ho provato ma non è cambiato nulla.

Ho provato sotto ubuntu e il video viene regorlarmente creato in webm, mi viene il dubbio che possa dipendere da un qualche codec di codifica.

EDIT: ricompilando ffmpeg non mi pare cambi molto

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3  USE="X alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables libv4l mmx mp3 pulseaudio ssse3 theora threads v4l vorbis vpx x264 zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aac -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -openssl -oss -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -sdl -speex -static-libs -test -truetype -vaapi -vdpau (-vis) -xvid" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"
```

----------

